# Is There Too Much?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am putting two blue rams in the tank below. Are there too many plants? I am only putting in 2 rams that have paired.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

You don't say what size your tank is, but looks about perfect too me! I think your pair of Rams will love their new home! Good luck!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can never have too many plants


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

awww simpte you beat me to it...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I do have a cpl of questions about some of those plants in the tank. Are they all real? A cpl do not look aquatic.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes, they are all real. They are (or I was told) SPATHIPHYLLUM TASSON, ECHINODORUS BLEHERI, ANACHARIS, HYGROPHILA DIFFORMIS AND ANUBIAS BARTERI. I have researced them all and they appear to be what I was told. The SPATHIPHYLLUM TASSON is not a tru aquatic plant, however According to Drs Foster and Smith it will do fine.

I do have a question about the sword. As you can see in the pic, it is at the top of the water line (actually protruding some). Can this be pruned back? Do I simply cut off the leaf?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, just cut the leaf off at the base.
The Spathiphyllum tasson will eventually rot and die if left submerged. More commonly known as a peace lilly. It is a terrarium plant.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Simpte said:


> You can never have too many plants


Does the number of plants affect the number of fish you can have? Do fish (those that like plants) feel the same way about not having too many?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes and no to answer your first question. Plants do not make up for space so if a fish needs room, adding plants will not help it. You can "bend the rules" when you have plants (like adding a cpl more schooling fish) but you really should keep correct stocking levels. Not all fish like losing the space plants take up.


----------

